# Fifa 16: le esultanze. selfie di Totti, Ibra, Rooney, etc. Video.



## admin (29 Giugno 2015)

Fifa 16 uscirà in tutti i negozi il prossimo 24 Settembre 2015 (qui la discussione principale http://www.milanworld.net/fifa-16-data-uscita-novita-prezzo-gameplay-recensioni-video-vt28552.html ) ma in rete sono già presenti diversi video che mostrano le nuove esultanze introdotte: si passa dal selfie di Totti (del derby contro la Lazio) agli occhiali da sole di Ibrahimovic.

Video qui in basso al secondo post


----------



## admin (29 Giugno 2015)




----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (29 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Fifa 16 uscirà in tutti i negozi il prossimo 24 Settembre 2015 (qui la discussione principale http://www.milanworld.net/fifa-16-data-uscita-novita-prezzo-gameplay-recensioni-video-vt28552.html ) ma in rete sono già presenti diversi video che mostrano le nuove esultanze introdotte: si passa dal selfie di Totti (del derby contro la Lazio) agli occhiali da sole di Ibrahimovic.
> 
> Video qui in basso al secondo post




A dir la verita il titlo dice che si tratta di 'suggestions' ovvero desideri di alcuni fan della serie. 

Detto questo: l nuovo PES ha introdotto davvero il selfie di Totti come esultanza.


----------

